# Refurbishing Pole Cat oars



## Aerocam (Jul 11, 2011)

Just picked up a couple of nine foot Sawyer Pole Cats off of craigslist for cheap. They had been stored outside and appear to have oxidation on the blades and shafts. Rope wraps are in good shape, handles are dried out and cracking.

I was going to replace the handles and take a "magic eraser" to the blades. Is there anything I can do for the shafts? Some kind of protectant, like 303 for rafts? Or should I not worry about it and giggle every time I think of how little I paid....


----------



## kengore (May 29, 2008)

I have used auto body polish to restore the finish on fiberglass fly rods with good results. A similar technique might work in a fiberglass oar shaft....

I product I used was 'Meguiars Mirror Glaze Fine cut #2', few drops on a old sock and applied with plenty of elbow grease. This extra fine abrasive will took off the oxidized material and left a nice matte finish.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

I'd give them a shot of a good clear enamel.


----------



## pvsprme (Apr 15, 2012)

I started a related thread;
http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f15/cataract-oar-clearcoat-43377-2.html

on page 2 is the Cataract Rep's response. Only thing I'd change is to use the brush application. Mine were pretty shredded, exposed glass and rough. The aerosol works great but it's $9/can and takes multiple coats. A quart was $15. After using an entire aerosol can (3 coats), I still had rough surfaces. When I did my plywood side & floor boards I brushed it on, having some left over I sanded the oars with 400 wet/dry (wetter the easier) and brushed on 1 coat. Look like new. At most you'd need two coats; don't neglect to sand between coats.


----------



## Aerocam (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks!!

That's what I was looking for. I did a search before I posted, but I guess I didn't use the right words....

I used the Helmsman varnish on a set of 10 ft wood oars last year so this shouldn't be any harder.


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Epiphanes makes a beautiful varnish- use is on my wooden canoe. The finish is incredible.


----------



## garystrome (Jan 6, 2007)

Urethane, Verithane, Krylon clear coat


----------

